

Show HN: One-Stop inbox for customer communication. - sebastianhoitz

You use Twitter, Facebook as well as email to communicate with your customers? With all these different services, it has become very hard to manage and keep track of all the conversations happening.<p>My co-founder and I noticed this some months ago and asked people how they would like to handle this. And so we have come up with a new solution. We launched into public beta about two weeks ago.<p>The problem was: We had a very hard time explaining to people how we help them and why that's relevant. We were too technical and nobody really understood exactly what it was that we did.<p>So we took a few steps back and really worked hard on how to explain what we actually do. We launched our new website that (we hope) does a better job at telling people what we do.<p>What do you guys think? Can we explain well enough what we are doing? And how do you like the video?<p>The new website is at http://suplify.me<p>Thanks,
Sebastian
======
ColinWright
Personal opinions - first impressions ...

I hate video - I far prefer a single, elegant diagram with a small amount of
text:

    
    
        +---------+
        | Twitter | ------.
        +---------+        \
                            \                           Something here
        +----------+         \                          to show that
        | Facebook | -------------> Suplify Timeline    you can easily
        +----------+         /                          search or index
                            /                           in the timeline
        +-------+          / 
        | Email | --------'
        +-------+
    

I don't care why you did it - I really, really only care about the pain you
will take away. Is this an aspirin? Or is it a vitamin? Will you take away
pain? Or will you help me work stronger and faster?

Try not to say "Both" - try to be more focussed.

I've not watched the video, and you may answer this there, but how can I find
things quickly and easily? Do I search with a text box?

These are my instant reactions, those were my immediate questions, and from
your landing page I can't see how to get them answered. I can watch the video,
but I have no idea if that will answer my questions. I'd like to see from the
page a link or graphic that makes it clear that clicking there really will
answer my question(s).

Hope that helps.

~~~
sebastianhoitz
Thanks for your feedback! This are some very good points you make. We will
definitely add a diagram like that to our page.

Regarding your questions: We take the pain away of managing all these
different channels. All the incoming messages are stored in suplify and you
and your colleagues can reply right there. And you can see what your
colleagues wrote.

~~~
ColinWright
Is that immediately clear from your landing page? Is that your main message?
Shouldn't your landing page shout:

    
    
        Overwhelmed by input channels?
    
        Manage them simply with Suplify!
        Combine - correlate - instant access.
        Control and manage your information
        flow from email, twitter, facebook,
        and more.
    

Or something.

------
sebastianhoitz
Clickable link: <http://suplify.me>

------
ianpurton
Sebastian,

I couldn't see any pricing information. Without that I wouldn't normally sign
up to try it out.

~~~
Thomaschaaf
15 € per user is the current plan. But we'll add it :) Thank you! How you
don't see the trees if you live in a forrest.. (German saying)

